# Board Game



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

A few years ago, I created a board game to play at one of my parties. It's acrylic paint on canvas (3 feet x 2 feet).

I made the playing cards to be shaped like toe tags, and even made little simple figurines to use as player pieces (these are currently in a box in the basement, so no pictures right now). I'll probably pull it out this year for my party.














































You can see larger images and a few more pics on my website (when you get there, just click on the pic you want to see close up).


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks great! A friend of mine from high school used to make boardgames for various friends, but nothing as detailed as yours! Did you base it off an existing game, or just make it up entirely?

Just a thought, but if you have any gaming stores near you (D&D, M:TG, etc) or, if you search online, you may be able to buy 6 sided dice that look like they are made from knuckle bones.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I made it up, but it's not completely unlike other games. If I remember correctly, when someone lands on a genre square, it starts a competition amongst players that involves naming movies from that genre. Toe Tags cards are a mix of trivia and general instructions (eg Scared by your shadow. Run back 4 spaces). And the purpose of the game is to collect souls (either by winning them or stealing them from other players).


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

That looks great. I love the artwork, it must have taken a while to paint.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That looks professionally done!! You're very good at this. I'd love to see you do a comic book.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's pretty cool...
you could make it bigger and add a few skellys and have a new version of Twister


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it. Awesome job on that.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice artwork there GF. I wish I could draw, I seem to lack the artist gene. Lucky for me, my wife seems to have the gene.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very creative GF. I really like this idea.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

This is really cool! I love the artwork.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks folks 

I should point out that the Frankenstein I did was inspired by something I'd seen before.



Revenant said:


> That looks professionally done!! You're very good at this. I'd love to see you do a comic book.


Shucks, thanks Rev.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

THat is fantastic work and a great idea!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I wanna play. You did a fantastic job on this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cute and original


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I want to purchase one for our halloween party?


----------

